# speeding-g60 runs again!!!!!



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*speeding-g60 now drives!!!!!*

primed for oil pressure. 40-60 psi after about a minute. 

fired up first try. 

runs and idles great. i remembered to align the TB before i started it this time. you learn things doing it so much LOL. 

17 in/hg on these solid cams @ idle, not too shabby. 
15.xx AFR @ idle. 
50 psi oil pressure @ idle. 
14 v @ idle. 

now to get this thing switched over to E85 after some ring seating work, and off to tune. 

and fobylous and the rest of you sheep, VERY SOON i promise to leave you little MK4 bandits alone. VERY SOON. there has been too much done with this car to pull it from you guys now..... 

cranking to prime. priming the oil pump, gets 40+ psi on cranking. excellent. 

 

 


and finally, the moment i have been waiting for for 7+ months, since 9-25-09. my car running again. firing it up very first try, is priceless. 

 


Joey @ DJM in Portland has helped very much to get to this point!!!!!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Now thats sweet.:super:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheers: He11 mutha-fackin yea


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Welcome back !


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

never left....  but will soon enough.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Well done! Sounds great!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Aaron, you are still my hero LOL!


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Richard_Cranium said:


> never left....  but will soon enough.


 Ha ha . Im looking forward to seeing this beast run ! Its similar in so many ways to my S3 !:super:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> never left....  but will soon enough.


 You can't leave bro.. there will only ever be *1* dick-head in here.. :thumb:


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

That's a great project. It's a shame that the 'tex has made you so bitter though. It's always nice to see folks doing real crazy isht but this place seems to drive them away. You should have a lot of fun with that thing once you convert to E85!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

thx Iz. it is only this particular forum, and the lack of respect that these MK4 people project upon it. but enough with my beef, we all know it.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

wow aaron, once again you keep it topknotch, E85 is gonna amazing in that rocket, very cool. congrats man, you rule!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:beerfft


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hahaha.... ^^^^^^


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

You sir are my motivation. It is because of you that I look forward to dumping thousands of dollars into my B4 90 Quattro. (No ****) Keep up the good work!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

X2... This cat has encouraged my wasting of large amounts of cash money as well..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds good man- Those cams sound like they idle better then 52's lol, that wider LSA is prob helping that somewhat


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

eww baby i like it when you bend over like that!!!! kidding, kidding!!! too much??? engine sounds good!!! i wish i'd have the chance to see it in action! 


cute kid BTW looks like your raising him right!!! can't wait til i have my opportunity!!! haha


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> thx Iz. it is only this particular forum, and the lack of respect that these MK4 people project upon it. but enough with my beef, we all know it.


 hey! thats not right. 
"i am happy, oh so happy" reminded me of robert deniro in analyze that, when he was locked up. hahaha. sounds sick aaron. nice work. :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

about time haha jk 
sounds good aaron.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Absolutely awesome...I look forward to seeing your runs. Awesome car, it sounds great. I hope mine starts that easily.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

late response! 
congrats bro!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

huge congrats!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

all - glad i can be of assistance to the separation of YOU and YOUR MONEY, as i have done plenty of it to myself haha. 

Pete - yes, they seem to idle right along nicely. we went with 112/112 instead of the 106/106 on yours and Bob and Collins advice, or the consensus thereof. 17 in/hg @ idle, 50 psi oil as well. 

nug - action vids soon enough. ya gotta be in the great PNW to see it live though. 

Jason - you know that you are not part of the MK4-tard crowd. thats the sheep zone..... a place that you know you are not. 

Mike - about time, tell me about it. i am happier now.... wait til i drive this thing. 

Mitch - thanks. i hope you fire up this easily too. remember though, mine is already fully tuned, and this was only a hardware change. untuned may have a little rougher initial startup. 

Issam - better late than never (  ) and so far its looking well. lets see what happens when we put some power to it though.


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

nug548 said:


> i wish i'd have the chance to see it in action!


 i can see it in action and cant wait ... have you got a chance to get to woodburn or PIR yet ? 

good job:thumb:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

June 7th woodburn private track rental should be the first runs of the car.


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

Richard_Cranium said:


> June 7th woodburn private track rental should be the first runs of the car.


 
nice ...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

**** yea.....congrats buddy 

sounds awesome


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

what's a MKIV??


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

still can't believe how smooth she idles. what are the specs on the cams compared to 52's?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Me next


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

but we (Joey and Collin from Techtonics Tuning) set them up to run @ 112/112 instead. better for my application. helps to have friends that can Cam Doctor your sh!t for ya and get things TRULY DIALED IN!!!!

how many people that build motors in this forum actually DEGREE THE HEAD TO THE BLOCK? not many....





































then how many actually check for proper valve to piston clearances?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

and Joey (simon-says) put a FAIR AMOUNT of time into setting up the head, too. when they went out to TT, i think they were there til like 1AM messing with the cams and stuff?

Joey got that IE cam degreeing tool setup from Pete long before it was offered to the public, to set this motor up specifically..... and anyone running the cams with adjustable back gears may want to think to have it done. IIRC Bob and Pete now send the CAT's out with the marks on them, but dont quote me on that. degreeing the cams is a fair bit of work.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

It was about 1a.m. when I got home from TT, but we were there for awhile. I had 2 pairs of cams to set up(Cam Doctor). All in all, the long hours and time in that went into this engine for Aaron has been fun and I would do it all again, and again for him. Now the wait till he gets it back onto the dyno. This car is very LOUD.:super: June 7th couldn't get here any sooner.:clap: 

Post up more pics of the current state that it's in.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Sounds healthy Aaron-- looking forward to numbers.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

Right on man! Keep me updated on that track day. I've been waiting to see this thing go


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

Very cool. looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

on solid lifters i see this being spot on but what variance on the hydro's trying to degree them also?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill, you got email..... this is Aaron, BTW.... with one of many names LOL.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

badger5 said:


> on solid lifters i see this being spot on but what variance on the hydro's trying to degree them also?


The hydros don't make any difference- if using the tools Pete makes there is no spring pressure to mess with the squishy bits, and if trying to do it on #1 cylinder on a lifter under the cam, the squishy bits are below the interface.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

soooooooo.

today. (after work of course)

dropped the oil, changed the filter (to the bigger diesel filter BTW).
re-torqued head, 85 ft/lb. (up from the initial 80ft/lb)
put the clamps on the inner front CV boots.
remembered to tighten the trans mounts to trans. (big one there)
extended the wiring to the AWIC Reservoir.
fitted the new TB cover, drilled the hole for the cam gear bolt. (WTF? i dunno, must be because the CAT gear.)
received a full suspension setup from a G60 Corrado. front subframe, all struts (H&R/Tokico), axles, hubs, brakes, calipers, spindles, rear beam, rack, starter, all of it. (i know, not related, but it interrupted my day) ((WTF am i gonna do with it???))
installed the SINGLE BOOST PIPE (yeah i know..... but luck has nothing to do with it. PLANNING)
ordered up a broke piece of alum from my chief fabricator for a fan mounting plate.... (broke being the proper term for bent)
pulled the start-up plugs, installed the run plugs.
painted the rear filler foam thing in the driver rear side. (???)
installed all of the VC breather lines for the final time.

one thing left besides mounting the fan; and that is make a clutch pedal stop.

tomorrow i think i will add oil, and fire it up after jacking it up and supporting it from the control arms to prevent suspension droop. my idea is to do some light load running to seat the rings. a little brake action with some light 4th gear rev runs up and down the range.... on stands in the garage.

then i can dump the C-16 (boy do i like that stuff) and 1000cc injectors, add E85 and 1600cc injectors, and into the trailer it goes to await the tuning date. actually, now that i revisit the list, imma leave the car in the garage as i have a few details to take care of in the trailer.

and yes, i am going to drive it tomorrow. just down the street.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Cant wait to see what u make on the corn


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

Congrats man. I can only wish you the best of luck with this new settup.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> You can't leave bro.. there will only ever be *1* dick-head in here.. :thumb:


hey whoa. slow down



Richard_Cranium said:


> thx Iz. it is only this particular forum, and the lack of respect that these MK4 people project upon it. but enough with my beef, we all know it.


 calm down now, not all of us are chodes. im now a _former_ Mk4 driver.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

no spring pressure?
how does the jig work?
looks like a lifter inverted sat on top...
would like one of these jigs to help time my motors up spot on..


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill, contact Pete @ Integrated Engineering.....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ocks-Available-now-Degree-those-cams-yourself!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

and it drives..... hhahaha. will take a little getting used to the twin disc though.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

nice, clean, ready to go.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice ta see somebody else definitely NOT AFRAID ta break the mold and do their own thing! You, sir=godlike =)


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on man...don't boost his ego...lets wait and see what it does at the track...or at least lets see if he can keep the head on.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

ahhhh. thanks for the props and yeah i do my own thing.

and i agree, dont boost my ego. its cool. 

and yes, lets wait and see what it does at the track, after we de-tune it some and make some shakedown runs in it. 

as for the head, it will be staying on.... i will NOT be pushing it hard at all on the dyno this time. just some AFR work as we are swapping to E85, light boost (35 or so, definitely not the 45-46 psi of previous motors LOL) work, and get it on the track. 

that is the goal now.

but yes, i am unafraid to try new things, such as the one-off custom length rods in this motor.... uncharted territory here. this is the 3rd motor in the car, and they say 3rd times a charm.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> but yes, i am unafraid to try new things, such as the one-off custom length rods in this motor.... uncharted territory here. this is the 3rd motor in the car, and they say 3rd times a charm.


what is your total engine setup? i didn't see that you listed it in this thread

what kind of custom rods?id like to see a de stroked setup and rev it to the MOON with a solid lifter setup kind of like a B16 with hardcore valvetrain


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

a rare 50 trim sighting, check that out.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

He's kinda like *Hailey's Comet...*


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Oh you missed the bulk of it, if you only knew... Beautiful car G60, I watched the first run vid several times. Wish I had the budget/means/cajones to start a project of this scope.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

aaron i just woke up from a nap to your pictures...looking real nice...btw thanks for the motivation now i really need to finish my car.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hahaha.... rare sighting and no firevortex. LOL.

ok 50..... i guess i will break it down for you, but on the condition that you ask NO QUESTIONS ABOUT IT. deal, big guy?

and Mike, yeah its better to wake up from nap time to the real deal LOL. but pix will suffice for you Easterners haha.


Issam built the bottom end;

AZG 06A 2.0L block
billet main caps
girdle
86.4mm forged crank
150mm custom rods with 21mm wrist pins
83.5mm JE pistons
1.74 rod ratio, 1893cc.

Joey built the head;

AEB non-ported casting
CAT Billet solid lifter cams, 1003756 (the smallest solid grind, BTW)
CAT solid lifters
under-lifter lash caps
ST inconel exhaust valves, single groove
+1mm ST SS Nitrided intake valves, single groove
ST springs and retainers
CAT cam gear
full valve job, all documented/blueprinted.

the cam card calls for 106/106 and we (Joey of DJM and Collin of Techtonics Tuning) Cam Doctored them; then on the advice of Bob, Pete, and Collin we set it up to run @ 112/112. 

lastly, degreed the head and block together for PERFECTION.

excellent stuff.....

and for screwball;


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

aaron such a sick build, can't wait to see it run. I say do 20psi and get used to everything lol..


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

^^nice. Lets see what you can rev to now:thumb:

And why the 150mm rods? 144's no good?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

when does it hit the track officially? I want to see some vids...enough with these pics


----------



## VW92VR6 (May 7, 2010)

looks great man. What sive of turbo?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Bullseye S366XL.
T4 divided inlet, 1.00 A/R
twin scroll manifold
dual Tial MV-s 38mm v-band WG's.
5" inlet, 3.5" hotside outlet, 4" open exhaust thru the fender.

and thx.

first run date has been stated.


and why 150mm rods? to try something new.... not a stroker motor. not a long-rod motor. going for mechanically safe high rpm's with a better than stock rod ratio.

think of it as an experiment that no other person is willing to try. someone has to step up and do something different, so i did.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

you plan on bringing the car east at all this season? cause it looks like we could fit some hella coolers in that trailer!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

doubt it...

wanted to do Atco, E-town, and Norwalk in one big loop.


----------



## turbo-y-zel (Dec 29, 2007)

congrat's man,...very nice
great motiveation to finish my new motor and get it in the car...and you deffinitly gotta bring it to the east coast. it would be sweet to se that thing in action in person...


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice to see a up to date project from ya! Welcome back!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

VW92VR6 said:


> looks great man. What sive of turbo?


 Ko3s :thumb:


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thoroughly impressed. I wish I still had access to the 90 coupe I started learning to drive stick on years ago.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

i wish i still lived in the PNW so i could see this thing do work!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumb:


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> not a long-rod motor. going for mechanically safe high rpm's with a better than stock rod ratio


 Understandable. But a long rod engine would be mechanically safer at higher rpms.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

version1.655 said:


> Understandable. But a long rod engine would be mechanically safer at higher rpms.


right. thus why with an 86.4mm crank, i lengthened the rods. mechanical longevity at higher rpm's. 6mm longer than normal length on the rods is better than nothing.

can a person use the 159mm rods with an 86.4mm crank? i dont think so in a standard 220mm block, as the pin height would be into the rings. i could be wrong though, i never looked into it. but my pistons were engineered to work with 86.4mm crank and altered the pin height to suit. also upsized the pin to 21mm at this time as well.

longer rod revs higher and also has less torque down low, with slower piston speed.

the stroker motors with longer stroke crank and shorter rods make more torque down low, not what i am after really. they also exert more side force on the bore.... 
more low end torque = more broken parts.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im not sure if the 159's work on the 220mm deck height, but you can use a tdi block to get the 16mm extra deck height. Thats what i did. Now i have custom one off rods that are 1" longer than stock


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

cant use what you dont already have. this motor was started late '08/early '09. and it was based upon a new AZG block. 

and if we want to go with "coulds" i "COULD" just use one of the 5 or 6 VR6 motors my sponsor keeps trying to give to me. 12V and 24V both. but he also has a couple TDI blocks and i can surely get one of those from him. get a 95.5mm crank, and make a bigger motor yet.

or just run what i have as it has taken for ever to get going and there isnt a way in hell i am changing it now. :beer:

so that is what you are going to build? a solid lifter head on a tall block stroked and long rods? show me the post when you do.....


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

i hear you. and as for me with the tall block. i have an ALH block/short stroke/longgggggg rods(oversquare engine) & rpm's over displacement just like you.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i could be wrong though, i never looked into it.


You are correct Aaron


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ as usual. 

but i did some other shat today, instead of verifying the timing i made the fan shroud. my number one aluminum fabricator guy Justin (nubvr on here for those not "in the know") ((*and BTW he takes on ALL custom fab work for aluminum, you shoot him an IM with what you want/need, he can do it. if you would like, i can moderate as well. but i will personally guarantee all his weld work is spectacular.*)) made my fan shroud skin, and i finished it off tonight. looks good i must say. i am a picky bitch, too, and this i must say meets the 70% criteria.

had my main AL fab guy Justin (nubvr on VWKotex) brake me up some aluminum sheet. then i went and drank some stuff (100 proof crap layin around as leftovers, gotta clear it all out) and fabbed up the fan shroud.

hope you'ns like it; and i gotta honestly say that if ya dont i could give a RATS ASS! the fan is sandwiched between the radiator and the shroud. i sealed the long ends with foam tape, but since the fan is flush up to the core it oughta be A-OK.

this is fitment to final, in steps.. hope i give some of you's the ideas to future custom fab work for your own personal projects. as i really like to share what i come up with for ideas, and like to see what others do as well.

from start to finish.

fitting the plate.










marking the opening for the fan.










after first cutout










final fitment










mmmmm nice and SMOOOOOOOOVE......



















and flush and stuff. could use a lil more sealer around the corners, IMHO. but since the fan is flush up on the core, it is not an issue. i think its gonna work out spectacularly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

so what does this thing do? Does it save the world combating ninjas all while drinking a slurpee?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

a Slurpee with some BOOZE$ in it. YEP!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

hmmmm...what KIND of booozzeeeee!?


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Some schnapps.????


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

well, i have been lately partial to some good root-beer schnaps and Sprite. hit it 2 shot RB, 1 can sprite, and 2 shot Svedka vodka for some kick. 3 of these and the night is fair to midland..... meaning A-OK and smooth sailing. oh yeaaaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Sounds healthy brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> well, i have been lately partial to some good root-beer schnaps and Sprite. hit it 2 shot RB, 1 can sprite, and 2 shot Svedka vodka for some kick. 3 of these and the night is fair to midland..... meaning A-OK and smooth sailing. oh yeaaaaahhhhhhh.


you're a bad influence...


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

ima get some rootbeer schnaps! 
shroud come out nice man!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

lol, I've had some of that root beer crap sitting around in my kitchen for years now! It must be vintage by now.

Nice work, it's cool to see it running again. That thing is gonna be nuts on E85! Too bad there's no station near us really, but I guess it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

what you talkin about Simon? right up at exit 278, which is 23 miles away. that is far to you? that is the nearest one....

i drive by it twice a day.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work Aaron et al!!!!!!1 can't wait to see her again at the track!!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Clay..... you coming to Waterlands this year again?

i will be premiering June 7th at a private track rental....

and to all, i changed the fan mount position, now it will suck more. but it looked better the other way LOL


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Just read the thread, i cant keep up with all your names, or have the time to look on this thing like i used too!! 
So i only have one problem..... I take offense to the MK4 thing..... i guess im not a MK4 1.8t though.....and i also do things a bit different then everyone else! So im not to a$$ hurt! haha.... lookin good man, thanks for givin me props...:thumb:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

nubVR said:


> Just read the thread, i cant keep up with all your names, or have the time to look on this thing like i used too!!
> So i only have one problem..... I take offense to the MK4 thing..... i guess im not a MK4 1.8t though.....and i also do things a bit different then everyone else! So im not to a$$ hurt! haha.... lookin good man, thanks for givin me props...:thumb:


its all good. its the MK4-tards IN THIS (1.8T) FORUM!!!!! they all know who and what they do to deserve my dislike LOL. 

so, i drove the thing in the garage tonight. yeah, a bit nutty, cant wait to put it on the strip now, for sure!!!!!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks and sounds good. Do you think that you hit any boost while doing this?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

LOL!! You're crazy!


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm confused by the thread title..... I don't see a G60 anywhere on that motor???


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

simon-says said:


> Looks and sounds good. Do you think that you hit any boost while doing this?


just a little bit, maybe 3-4 psi in the last 3rd, and 2-3 in 4th.




TSTARKZ123 said:


> LOL!! You're crazy!


pretty much. took the rabbit to ~120 mph or so this way 2 yrs ago 




Hybrid VW said:


> I'm confused by the thread title..... I don't see a G60 anywhere on that motor???


haha. dont mind him.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

very cool.  love the exhaust exit


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Did you at least weld the head on this time so it don't lift lol


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

SOB! you have the same balding haircut as me.....

was that the mrs. saying "omg"? sounded like some relief when you shut 'er down.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Yah. did you notice how the camera shakes when he gets up in the rpm's.

Nice sig.:laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

1.8t67 said:


> SOB! you have the same balding haircut as me.....
> 
> was that the mrs. saying "omg"? sounded like some relief when you shut 'er down.


i keep the "do" like this on purpose, too lazy to have a 'style' and after all day in a hardhat you have the bix X on top LOL.

and yeah she was relieved it was over (for then  )





simon-says said:


> Yah. did you notice how the camera shakes when he gets up in the rpm's.
> 
> Nice sig.:laugh:


must be the atmosphere.... it is pretty intense. you know, Joey, you were there on the dyno.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Yeah. And when the waste-gates open, it gets hot and windy up in front.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds awesome brotha:beer:


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Richard_Cranium said:


> what you talkin about Simon? right up at exit 278, which is 23 miles away. that is far to you? that is the nearest one....
> 
> i drive by it twice a day.


Yep that's the one, Aurora right?

To me that's far just too fill up on gas, but as I said, that's only going to be when you're getting ready to race I guess, and you can always fill up some containers too.

I have friends that thought about changing to E85 (thought about it myself) but that drive every time you want to get gas is excessive. 23 miles one way to fill up, then another 23 miles back. No thanks.  :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey - no more frontal wind. but that side outlet is mean mean mean.

Simon - yes Aurora/Donald exit.

Jeff - THKS!!!! should hear this thing in person. amazing.

sounds and feels EXCELLENT!!!!!

really cant wait now.

[edited] to remove reference to a removed video. thanks


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats it. I'm calling in sick for the race day. This thing sounds awesome.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I hope you datalogged the jackstand pulls.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> I hope you datalogged the jackstand pulls.


of course i did Mark. so i can send them to someone we know to check 'em out LOL. thats how i know how fast it was turning, how much pressure, etc.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

No worries about that car POSSIBLY flying off and running into your workbench @ 160mph and stuff hitting the kid? I personally think it's funny/cool to load up like that, just would have rather seen the kid in the house...


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> of course i did Mark. so i can send them to someone we know to check 'em out LOL. thats how i know how fast it was turning, how much pressure, etc.


Good job Aaron.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

jwalker1.8 said:


> No worries about that car POSSIBLY flying off and running into your workbench @ 160mph and stuff hitting the kid? I personally think it's funny/cool to load up like that, just would have rather seen the kid in the house...


nope, none whatsoever. if i had half a thought i would damage my workspace, my car, or my wife/child most importantly, i would not do it. he is not in front of the car, but well off to the side. the car is not on jackstands, it is on 6x8 wood blocks under the control arms that reach well out in front and out back of the control arms. this way there is no suspension droop. the car is sitting as if it were on the road just without being on the road.

repeat, there is no way it could fall. but i appreciate the thoughts.... notice the gun range headset on the boy.... he is not around the car while it is running if he does not have those on. wears them at the track. religiously.

and Mark, i did this partly so he COULD check it all out, as well. :beer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good enough for me. It is your call not mine. Back on track, car sounds great and can't wait to see what it will do on the track.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> and Mark, i did this partly so he COULD check it all out, as well. :beer:


I figured....a few years back Kevin tuned a certain 20v Corrado to 5 psi on jackstands in the driveway. Glowing red brake rotors, lol.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Aaron, 
looks and sounds great! Feels like just yesterday when we were both doing our first Rabbit. :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

loooooong time no hear from, after you parted yours.....


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

damn...late to the thread but love it Aaron.

The 3rd vid in the 1st post is priceless.

You're an inspiration to all of us bro!


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice car. Those pulls in the garage on jack stands is a Darwin award waiting to happen. 

You would actually bet your kids life on a set of jack stands?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

gtx4tec said:


> Nice car. Those pulls in the garage on jack stands is a Darwin award waiting to happen.
> 
> You would actually bet your kids life on a set of jack stands?


It's amazing you can type considering the fact you don't know how to read. Guess those little bick deaters of yours can't help themselves. I know Aaron would never endanger his family, nor the car for that matter.

Everything is looking good man. I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

gtx4tec said:


> Nice car. Those pulls in the garage on jack stands is a Darwin award waiting to happen.
> 
> You would actually bet your kids life on a set of jack stands?


can you read, Beverly Hills? nope? thanks for the props.... but please learn to read before posting. below is what you obviously skipped over reading, so you could find something negative to say.




jwalker1.8 said:


> No worries about that car POSSIBLY flying off and running into your workbench @ 160mph and stuff hitting the kid? I personally think it's funny/cool to load up like that, just would have rather seen the kid in the house...





Richard_Cranium said:


> nope, none whatsoever. if i had half a thought i would damage my workspace, my car, or my wife/child most importantly, i would not do it. he is not in front of the car, but well off to the side. *the car is not on jackstands, it is on 6x8 wood blocks under the control arms that reach well out in front and out back of the control arms.* this way there is no suspension droop. the car is sitting as if it were on the road just without being on the road.
> 
> *repeat, there is no way it could fall. *



good enough for you? either way, thanks, and have a wonderful day. i am going to go out now and try to knock my car off again. wish me luck


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish you luck, in case he doesn't. The car sounds really mean. I bet your neighbors hate you. 

The other Audi - is there a story on that one?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

TheBossQ said:


> I wish you luck, in case he doesn't. *??? luck to try and knock it down?? it dont come down except with a jack, the same way it got up.*The car sounds really mean. I bet your neighbors hate you.
> 
> The other Audi - is there a story on that one?


story? it is one of my other street Audi cars. also have '01 4.2L A6 Sport.

that one, i did a B4 front end conversion, had S2 bumpers shipped from England, and the wheels on the race care now are RS4 replicas, they belong on the Lago car. i took them off for the winter, and tossed them on the race car to roll around and dyno. i do not leave the race car on the 4 slicks while sitting. the Borbets on the Lago now are the race car roller wheels.

and actually, i dont think my neighbors hate me, but anything is possible. i am always helping them.... loaning tools, brake jobs for beer, sharpening garden implements, diagnosing car problems, welding this or that, etc. and i do not totally abuse my 'hood, and just rip sh!t up all of the time. it is few and far between i mess around on my street.... plus, the Po-lice have never come over for any type of car noise or driving or anything.... so i think its all good here.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hey, Stuart, i didnt even see that you had posted. but yeah.... i guess. that dood is hatin on me cuz i had to slang the knowledge to him awhile back.

soooooo. anyhow. 



Richard_Cranium said:


> well, i have been lately partial to some good root-beer schnaps and Sprite. hit it 2 shot RB, 1 can sprite, and 2 shot Svedka vodka for some kick. 3 of these and the night is fair to midland..... meaning A-OK and smooth sailing. oh yeaaaaahhhhhhh.





[email protected] said:


> you're a bad influence...


how so Q? i cant help it if i talk adult beverage in a rated G atmosphere.... 



1.8t67 said:


> ima get some rootbeer schnaps!


you should..... its good. and yes, dinner tonight is Scooby Mac-n-Cheese.... gotta love a 3 yr olds taste


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> can you read, Beverly Hills? nope? thanks for the props.... but please learn to read before posting. below is what you obviously skipped over reading, so you could find something negative to say.
> 
> 
> good enough for you? either way, thanks, and have a wonderful day. i am going to go out now and try to knock my car off again. wish me luck


Who is Beverly hills? 

I did comment on your car, it was the first thing I said. Not sure why you're so overly defensive, and touchy about it. Personally I don't think it's a good idea regardless. It's a piece of machinery operating at a high velocity. There are no guarantees in that scenario. Something could come loose, or break, but it's your decision whether you think it's "safe" or not. Perhaps look at it the other way as someone giving you advice that is protecting your child (that is the good type of advice by the way).

Anyhow...good luck with the car.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

gtx4tec said:


> Who is Beverly hills?  *you*
> 
> I did comment on your car, it was the first thing I said. Not sure why you're so overly defensive, and touchy about it. *why? because i hate the attitudes i get from people here, thus why i am such a bastard myself to the people in this forum. do you REALLY THINK I WOULD HARM MY CHILD OR MY WIFE? SERIOUSLY????? *
> Personally I don't think it's a good idea regardless. *WOO-MF-HOO! if i wanted your opinion, i would A; give it to you, or B; ask you for it, and i recall doing neither.*
> ...


and for the record, i tried and tried to knock the car over for you, to no avail. its weird how a guy who does industrial construction work like crane work and building big heavy stuff for a living may just have a semblance of a clue when it comes to making something that wont fall over or apart. 


:beer:


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> story? it is one of my other street Audi cars. also have '01 4.2L A6 Sport.
> 
> that one, i did a B4 front end conversion, had S2 bumpers shipped from England, and the wheels on the race care now are RS4 replicas, they belong on the Lago car. i took them off for the winter, and tossed them on the race car to roll around and dyno. i do not leave the race car on the 4 slicks while sitting. the Borbets on the Lago now are the race car roller wheels.
> 
> and actually, i dont think my neighbors hate me, but anything is possible. i am always helping them.... loaning tools, brake jobs for beer, sharpening garden implements, diagnosing car problems, welding this or that, etc. and i do not totally abuse my 'hood, and just rip sh!t up all of the time. it is few and far between i mess around on my street.... plus, the Po-lice have never come over for any type of car noise or driving or anything.... so i think its all good here.


I wasn't _really_ wishing you luck.

Anyway, I was more or less just saying nice car.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

TheBossQ said:


> I wasn't _really_ wishing you luck.
> 
> Anyway, I was more or less just saying nice car.


yeah i know 

wishing luck with the car, not knocking it down, cuz that couldnt happen.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah, that rootbeer HRD brings back some fond memories of college. By far the most dangerous beverage as it tastes so good. Grab some bud light, bomb a shot, and you'll find yourself at the bottom of the bottle halfway through the night. :laugh:

In either case I'm going to text you right now man. I may make a little delivery down there tomorrow, so if you're around I'll stop in.


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> and for the record, i tried and tried to knock the car over for you, to no avail. its weird how a guy who does industrial construction work like crane work and building big heavy stuff for a living may just have a semblance of a clue when it comes to making something that wont fall over or apart.
> 
> 
> :beer:


Oh...90210 as in the TV show Beverly Hills 90210. works good when not knowing a US postal code when registering, and having something quick and easy to remember that works every time.  

Honestly though, the last thing you need is someone forwarding the vid to ___ protection services where ___ is sitting near a tire spinning 100+ mph. You never know, there's all kinds out there.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

wow. sounds like a veiled threat to me.

something i would expect from a bitch.

thanks for the "warning" of your intentions, not that you know me or where i am.


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> wow. sounds like a veiled threat to me.
> 
> ...


I think you're being overly paranoid. It's actually a bit amusing, as I've been around the world a few times, and I don't even live in LA, or the US for that matter.

I'm just saying, as it seems you have had some potential conflicts on this site, by your own admission, and it would be prudent to edit out the last few seconds. Take it at face value. ___ services can sequester IP addresses from various channels btw. Especially in the US as of late.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

you win. i give. 


game over.


i cant continue with your impending veiled threats.


congrats.


/thread.


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> you win. i give.
> 
> 
> game over.
> ...


Just an impartial analysis, I don't know you, but it seems you've burned through a bunch of user names, usually with that comes a bunch of ruffled feathers, bad blood etc. You post a vid where you raise your car up, and blaze the hell out of the tires, in excess of 150mph in midair with your ___ sitting just off to the side, and in front of the car. So someone says hey it's maybe not a good idea to post that little bit at the end that actually shows that part. Lol...seriously dude. :what: :laugh:


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> its all good. its the MK4-tards IN THIS (1.8T) FORUM!!!!! they all know who and what they do to deserve my dislike LOL.
> 
> so, i drove the thing in the garage tonight. yeah, a bit nutty, cant wait to put it on the strip now, for sure!!!!!


So you think you are better than everyone else just because you slapped a bunch of parts together on a car. THER IS NOTHING SPACIAL ABOUT YOUR CAR. Oh wait there is, it can be driven in the garage @ 150 mph. :laugh::laugh:

Speaking of "tards", your attempt to internet fame is so pathetic.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

gtx4tec said:


> I think you're being overly paranoid. It's actually a bit amusing, as I've been around the world a few times, and I don't even live in LA, or the US for that matter.
> 
> I'm just saying, as it seems you have had some potential conflicts on this site, by your own admission, and it would be prudent to edit out the last few seconds. Take it at face value. ___ services can sequester IP addresses from various channels btw. Especially in the US as of late.


well, in that case, you would have to prove that chubbs was in the garage in harms way. i do not see his boy ANYWHERE in the video, and only hear him at the end of the video. suggesting that he was overly excited about having a commercial come on while sitting safely inside the house with gramma watching scooby doo, and came to the garage to hear the race car first hand. 

thats the way i remember it, because i was there. 

douchebag.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

wtfman said:


> So you think you are better than everyone else just because you slapped a bunch of parts together on a car. THER IS NOTHING SPACIAL ABOUT YOUR CAR. Oh wait there is, it can be driven in the garage @ 150 mph. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Speaking of "tards", your attempt to internet fame is so pathetic.


i think THER is plenty SPACIAL about my car, a pile of sh!t that i just slapped together from your leftover crap parts.... and i think you are pretty SPACIAL, too. 

LOL. make a new name to trash-talk me because you dont have the balls to do it on your original one.... excellent. and the other post you made, thats funny too. i am pretty sure you know what i mean by the MK-4 tard statement. everyone else does....

but thanks for the good words, people. this one is now done. i have only one more video to post for you. it is wtfman doing his very SPACIAL dance.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

BANANA POWER!!! Lol.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I'm actually dumber after watching that.:what:

That vid kills braincells...I'm thuper therial.


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

1.8t67 said:


> well, in that case, you would have to prove that chubbs was in the garage in harms way. i do not see his boy ANYWHERE in the video, and only hear him at the end of the video. suggesting that he was overly excited about having a commercial come on while sitting safely inside the house with gramma watching scooby doo, and came to the garage to hear the race car first hand.
> 
> thats the way i remember it, because i was there.
> 
> douchebag.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahaha!!! That doubleface palm...oh god. I haven't laughed that hard...ever.

Anywho....back on track...Aaron needs ta donate his motor ta me =))


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

gtx4tec said:


> always palming something[/IMG]


issue? 

you guys crack me up. aaron and i can place a 240t counterweighted crane on the very ties his car is on, and lift 100,000# with that crane, and not have issue. you place a 2200# car on it, and it becomes unsafe. lmfao.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am just going to be a smart ass and stir the pot


Do you guys let 3 year olds into the construction site while you are working too? (stirring sarcastically)


In all honesty, I wouldn't go to the level some people did on here but you have to be honest with yourselves and realize some people WILL be offended/bothered/disturbed by the thought of a car going 155mph+ in a garage with a 3 year old just a few feet away. My girlfriend was totally appalled by the video...we have a 3 year old boy as well.

My position is I would not do it nor do I think it is a brilliant idea, however only the OP knows how safe the situation really was.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Wow I guess alot of ppl here never took a physics class.
The blocks being wider then they r tall, can't tip over. 
And an object at rest will stay at rest unless a force acts upon it.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Wow I guess alot of ppl here never took a physics class.
> The blocks being wider then they r tall, can't tip over.
> And an object at rest will stay at rest unless a force acts upon it.


what the fark is all this commotion with the car on blocks:what:

bunch of fruit loops, its not going to fall. 

and to the guy who made the thread "wishing the car would have fallen off", There is no vaccine against stupidity
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

And how does the very minuet chance of a tie rod, control arm, or ball joint breaking play into your physics lesson? How about the speed at which the wheels are moving along with the small chance anything breaks and the car is only an inch or two off the ground? So if by some small chance something snaps and the weight of the car shifts just enough for a wheel to hit the ground or even worse control of the wheel breaks and sends the car lunging forward in an uncontrollable direction at excess of 100mph what does physics tell you will happen? 

Lets not be totally dense here people...at speeds this high we KNOW stuff breaks...we KNOW ANYTHING _CAN_ happen. Weight shifts, tire hits the ground BOOM...something as mentioned before breaks and the tire plops down BOOM.. Doesn't take a physics major to figure out some things.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

jwalker1.8 said:


> And how does the very minuet chance of a tie rod, control arm, or ball joint breaking play into your physics lesson? How about the speed at which the wheels are moving along with the small chance anything breaks and the car is only an inch or two off the ground? So if by some small chance something snaps and the weight of the car shifts just enough for a wheel to hit the ground or even worse control of the wheel breaks and sends the car lunging forward in an uncontrollable direction at excess of 100mph what does physics tell you will happen?
> 
> Lets not be totally dense here people...at speeds this high we KNOW stuff breaks...we KNOW ANYTHING _CAN_ happen. Weight shifts, tire hits the ground BOOM...something as mentioned before breaks and the tire plops down BOOM.. Doesn't take a physics major to figure out some things.


Really? Do you have any idea how many ppl would love the chance to dictate all that you subscribe to do on a daily basis? To inform you what they think is safe or dangerous for you and your family? The only real danger for the little man is the reality that as he grows up ppl all around him are thinking of ways to channel him into thinking their way - with the thought that it is for his own good. Richard is a responsible man who has been around the block a time or two, if he detected danger he would not have allowed the boy to be there - end of story. You said you had a three year old as well --- keep the little one safe but don't think that everyone has to follow your blueprint because what this boils down to is your opinion and opinions are like butt holes - we all have one.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> My position is I would not do it nor do I think it is a brilliant idea, however only the OP knows how safe the situation really was.


^^^^

My response was a hypothetical response to the guy who was talking about physics.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

jwalker1.8 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> My response was a hypothetical response to the guy who was talking about physics.




Understood. 
But my reply rallies him in as well. Our choices are precious and a liberty that is very important. (this is non engine related-please forgive me) Responsibility is: 
Ok, no lectures. I will try and stay on the topic......


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

It's just funny to me when people try and talk about physics w/o applying all the variables. I have a degree in architecture and have taken a lot of physics courses, from basic physics to architectural physics to structural analysis...variables is what this whole thing comes down too. The "what if" has too many factors in this scenario. I'm done with the topic.


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

i can't beleive the amount of whinny bitches that come in here and cry like they're on the tyra banks show. richard cranium is the man and has one of the best 1.8t setups out there. i hope you mkIV tards don't turn this guy away from the vortex, he is a breath of fresh air in this stale pit, and has done more with this one project then most of those chumps will do in their pathetic lifetimes. with that being said i am deeply offended i did not have the oppurtunity to see the garage run. f*ck you mkIV tards.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

He's laughing at all of you right now I'm pretty sure. Nothing happened so who gives a crap? A meteorite could have crashed into his room if he had been there instead of by the car. Geez give it a freakin rest.


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i think THER is plenty SPACIAL about my car, a pile of sh!t that i just slapped together from your leftover crap parts.... and i think you are pretty SPACIAL, too.


What makes you think you are sooo special to the point that you it is ok for you to talk all the crap you want on the forums? *Arrogance and Ignorance*, and what makes your head bigger is the handful of nutriders roaming around your thread. Wake up and smell the coffee, you haven’t done anything special. There are plenty fast cars out there that run 40+ psi and actually trap 155mph 



Richard_Cranium said:


>


This video is very funny. It also represents someone who continues to drive his car in a garage at 155 mph (with/without his son in the garage). Why don’t you go ahead and make another lame video for your nutriders to drool on. 

You repeatedly bashed the 1.8t forums and stated that you will be leaving and never coming back again. Why are you still here? I know why, because this is the only place where the nutriders will strok you overly inflated ego.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I drove my car at 140mph in a garage... on a dyno. Something could have broke and killed small animals and children... Damn dyno sessions happen every day.

Aaron, good stuff buddy. Keep it coming! Let me know when you're parts come in. :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

soooo. wtfman. 

why is it you had to make a new name to trash me? afraid to show who you really are? i have said what all names i have and had..... and it is not too awful hard to figure out really....

i see the only nut swinger is you, and the reason you are swinging on my nuts is that they have swollen so much in your mouth from the ministrations you are orally putting down that you just cant let them go. and its not my ego that is inflated, its something else close to my nuts that you are working on right about now.... so keep running your dick sucker..... i dont mind.

do you even fully comprehend my issue with you punk ass bitches who post stupid non-related issues in the engine forum? or is a forum dedicated to a motor topic instead of your precious little MK4 (i would say A4 but then you would think i am talking about an Audi and get even more mind-f*cked) too much for you? you have a forum for that stuff, its not my fault it is overrun with the breed that can only reply to any post with "lower it". seriously.... would be like someone asking about a BOV in the wheel and tire forum. WTF has it to do with wheels OR tires? not a fu(king thing. i do not frequent this forum AT ALL.... i do not have any business here as i could care less about your car platform.

i do not really need to go into it again, as its old now. really old. i was not going to post here at all but i have. if you want me gone sooooo bad, then do something about it. you little bitch ass people have gotten me banned plenty of times, another name or 4 is not unreasonable. 

what you do not understand, is the fact that i could care less about your CAR. i only deal with the MOTOR out of it. hence why i frequent the ENGINE forum. yeah, i saw your thread this morning, WOOHOO.... make you feel any better? because i laughed at it, really.

and yeah, i dont want to trap 155, as the level of safety gear you have to conform to is a huge step from where i am today. i merely stated a fact. i dont even want to run 40 psi if i do not need to, but just because i will be able to you must hate on me? what if i turn 10k rpms, what then? gonna hate some more? its ok. 

dont start none, there wont be none..... JUST SAYIN! 

goodnight all.... had fun today, won Best Engine at the show today... LOL.

and lastly? if you want me to leave, wtfman or whoever you are (because you dont have the balls to say who you are, as the only balls you have are shoved deep in your mouth) just ask me too..... 


and you are right. respect.... something you have never given me so why should i give it to you? disrespecting the forum i do frequent, however, by these people constantly posting non-related issues, and doing so blatantly and with utter disregard for that forum and its rules, that is respect to you i guess. so if i put a post about my Chevy truck in your precious little MK4 forum, it would be considered ok and alright, and respectful? because by your standards, it would. even though it has not a fu(king thing to do with your platform, because "YOU" say that there are no boundaries when it comes to stuff like this it should be ok.

do you know that this sticky in the 1.8T forum was made because of ME? and the lack of "RESPECT" you punk ass bitches show towards that particular forum? yeah i said it, now what? going to make a post about me destroying the ozone layer because i run C-16 in my cars?

i suggest you let SilverSLC or Anthony himself know who i am, as they both hate me aplenty. its no sweat off my sack, just less that you will get to savor the taste of is all. and i hope you do get me banned, whoever you are. 

good day now.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-FORUM-IS-ONLY-FOR-ENGINE-RELATED-QUESTIONS**


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

and Weiss; the fittings got here today, the other parts should be Monday or Tuesday. thanks again for the help. 

if you want to see the vids, LMK via IM. i will set you up with your own time to watch them. as well, the link that the car will be threaded on also. 


DISCLAIMER: no children were in harms way in the making of said videos, this post, or dinner tonight.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

You guy don't understand this is an engine forum not a parenting forum and safety forum. The point is that this should only be used to talk about the 1.8t engine. If you don't like stuff someone is posting why cause problems and comment on it. Just click the back button and don't click on the thread again.

I have my own opinions of how safe doing that stuff is, but I can't even see the video. Either way I will keep that sh*i*t to myself.

I got a question though, did you get any weight figures on that thing yet? That is granted you are tearing the whole thing apart. I can't really find any old build threads on the new sh*i*tty text.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hahahaha.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=MK4-Tard


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> hahahaha.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=MK4-Tard


lmfao! awesome.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

next up: some corn. 

anyone like to hate on me because its cheap where i am from, or that i have it available, or am going to use it? or for any other reason? please, feel free to make a new screenname like a twelve-teen year old little bitch and do so.... i like it. that way i wont know who you really are, and that the times YOU swing from my nutsack nobody else will know your identity either.


E85 and 1600's....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

I havent been by the local station that sell e85 here. They are usually $.10 cheaper than reg, hopefully that spread is larger now since i want to run it here soon also.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

thats alot cheaper than i have to pay for competition 110 race fuel. $7.35/gal.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

1.8t67 said:


> thats alot cheaper than i have to pay for competition 110 race fuel. $7.35/gal.


try VP C-16.

today, $23 for 10.5 gal E85.

and last time i bought 10 gal C-16 it was $160. $79.95 a 5 gal bucket. E85 is making alot more sense to me now LOL...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

1000cc out, 1600cc in.



















and starting it up on the corn, no throttle, just start button. fires up and runs, a bit rich as i changed the injector in the software and it needs to be fine-tuned.

please note the DISCLAIMER at the beginning of the video. it is for certain people i did this..... :laugh: this WILL BE STANDARD PRACTICE FROM THIS POINT FORWARD if i continue to post videos on this website.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Way to go! Sounds good. Whats the trophy look like. I never really saw it.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

is tiny. and thanks again for taking all morning with me to change that leaking rear main seal. we got a LOT done in not much time.

and that trophy, its small like the brain size of soooo many of this forums' resident sheep. baaahhhhh anyways...... :laugh: :beer:

i will get a picture of it for you right NOW!

and i forgot my sticker there LOL.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

here is the trophy pic. DISCLAIMER: no children were in harms way in the taking of this photograph. nor were any children in harms way in the making of ANY of these photographs. just to show, this child is GROWING UP WITH CARS, and as such he is subject to the right way of doing things.... therefore he will not be a sheep like most of the self-professed "car people" i come across here  (yeah i said it, WHAT?).










and some random pix of 1.8T motors and parts and Chub. he is a facet of my life, very protected by me, and is a part of my racing team. and i cant fathom how some of you people would think that i would put my child in harms way in any shape or form. oh well.....


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

Um, what if, when you were taking that first pic with your son and the trophy, the battery terminals melted and touched and the car started all by itself? Did that even cross your mind when you took that pic? 

Or the one where he's holding the turbo, what if a strong wind 
came along and spooled the compressor and he got sucked in? I bet you did not even consider that before putting your child in harms way. 

You should be ashamed


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> Um, what if, when you were taking that first pic with your son and the trophy, the battery terminals melted and touched and the car started all by itself? Did that even cross your mind when you took that pic? *battery is off when parked, in a sealed NHRA rated box with NHRA legal cutoff switch.*
> 
> Or the one where he's holding the turbo, what if a strong wind
> came along and spooled the compressor and he got sucked in? I bet you did not even consider that before putting your child in harms way. *hahaha. if ever a strong wind comes INSIDE MY HOME, i got bigger problems i think  *
> ...


hahahaha. what if, while he was trying to lower his first VW on his first birthday, the car fell off the carpet and squished him? hell, his car seat is better than anything i ride in while in the car going somewhere....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

LMFAO! ^^^^

Aaron, Chubs is cute as sh*t! lol I rubbed my fiance's belly and demanded she make me one! :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Weiss said:


> LMFAO! ^^^^
> 
> Aaron, Chubs is cute as sh*t! lol I rubbed my fiance's belly and demanded she make me one! :laugh:


it dont happen by rubbing the belly, but you're close LOL.

yeah, Chub is a striking image of me.... wants to be just like me. grow big and strong and fix cars and stuff.

and a shameless plug, *ANYONE NEEDING SUMMIT RACING SALES HELP OR JUST WANT TO ORDER PARTS, CONTACT WEISS @ 1-800-230-3030 AND ASK FOR EVANDER..... GREAT GUY AND LOTS OF HELP WITH THE ODD STUFF YOU WOULD NEED LIKE I DO ALL THE TIME  *


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> it dont happen by rubbing the belly, but you're close LOL.
> 
> yeah, Chub is a striking image of me.... wants to be just like me. grow big and strong and fix cars and stuff.
> 
> and a shameless plug, *ANYONE NEEDING SUMMIT RACING SALES HELP OR JUST WANT TO ORDER PARTS, CONTACT WEISS @ 1-800-230-3030 AND ASK FOR EVANDER..... GREAT GUY AND LOTS OF HELP WITH THE ODD STUFF YOU WOULD NEED LIKE I DO ALL THE TIME  *


Ya, we'll start making some babies here in a few years.  

Thanks for the advertising! :beer: Did you get the fuel PSI sensor? Did you get it hooked up yet if you did? You can't show me up like that either... finding the part before I do. lol


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm honestly glad you have this project on other forums. If I had to come hear and read through the hater crap to get what's new I'd loose interest.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Toxcheap said:


> I'm honestly glad you have this project on other forums. If I had to come hear and read through the hater crap to get what's new I'd loose interest.


and people think i am dumb. there is a REASON why its build thread is where it is, Myke. over there is the complete thread. that is much more laid back, and mature atmosphere. this place gets bits and pieces, and i am with you. i couldnt imagine how bad it would be if the whole project were posted here.

like rated-R compared to the rated-G here....


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

The pic of him washing the quad really cracks me up. :laugh:


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Good job on all the work.I understand E85 requires about 30% more fuel. What shows up on your wideband AFR wise at idle. is it still at 14.7 or is it 9.7 and when you start driving it what will show up? I am asking because I could nevefr get a staright answer out of any one about it and I will like to eventually tune for E85.
Thanks


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Big Cojones said:


> Good job on all the work. *thanks. i try.*
> I understand E85 requires about 30% more fuel. *my understanding too.*
> What shows up on your wideband AFR wise at idle. is it still at 14.7 or is it 9.7 *mine came on @ 9.9 to 10.1 or so at idle. but mine may be a bit different than yours. i went from a 1000cc injector to a 1600cc injector, and just flopped the injector profile in my software. Autronic has the ability to store all of the profile characteristics of injectors.... but that still needs tuning up. Kevin has already sent me the new base map for these injectors and corn, and i will load it tonight and run it again. *
> and when you start driving it what will show up? *see above. i only idled the car for 20-30 seconds or so and shut it off due to richness. i surmise that if i had left the 1000cc injectors in it, that it might have stayed relatively close to what it used to be. and i may put it back up on the blocks, send my wife and child to another state for their protection, and risk my life, car, and property running it again for Kevin to see what it is doing and some finer tuning.... :screwy: *
> ...


:beer:


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

I definitely aprecciate the answers. I will be keeping an eye out on this thread. I love progress.:beer:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice job Aaron:thumbup: Thank you for sharing your project with us :beer:

and for the record, I am a mk4 owner and and think your ride is bad ass. keep up the good work


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> loooooong time no hear from, after you parted yours.....


Yeah I fell out of the racing scene after I parted it out. Got into Audi's and have been planning on doing either another Rabbit or a B5 A4 build in the future. 
Glad to see your rabbit is still alive and healthy! :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

bjtgtr - thanks. the venom is not directed to ALL MK4 1.8T owner/drivers, just the ones who cant seem to figure out that their car is not a model 1.8T so the engine forum is not the place for anything but the engine. my only issue, always has been always will be.

you have PM, BTW.

Jared - rabbit sits gutted in storage. the pink motor went into this car and blew up @ 45 psi. made 592 AWHP though in the process 

it is going to be made into Quattro and 1.8T the next build i do. 1.8T Quattro rabbit road course racer.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

replied. :beer:


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> bjtgtr - thanks. the venom is not directed to ALL MK4 1.8T owner/drivers, just the ones who cant seem to figure out that their car is not a model 1.8T so the engine forum is not the place for anything but the engine. my only issue, always has been always will be.
> 
> you have PM, BTW.
> 
> ...



Absolutely awesome car/motor -- and your pit crew is awesome as well. Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

new toys for the E85 swap.

filter with SS mesh element.

electronic pressure sender for the ECU to log fuel pressure.

and thanks Mitch.... appreciate the kind words.... at least a few people here KNOW i would never intentionally put my family in harms way. they have more risk running to the store for some Sprite or whatever than they do with this big drama.... seriously.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> The pic of him washing the quad really cracks me up. :laugh:



he wants to be like me soooo bad its funny.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah Chub. Washin his ride. At least that keeps him away from trying to wrench on yours. :laugh:


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Dude, what is with the color circles on the Silverado? 

Good to see the parts made it! Now I need to see pics of it on the car.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Weiss said:


> Dude, what is with the color circles on the Silverado?
> 
> Good to see the parts made it! Now I need to see pics of it on the car.


squirrelin up the logo on the side is all....

and yeah the parts are here.

can you do a favor for me, Weiss? check and see if the fuel cell foam i got is E85 ok? it was prob May last year, RJS gas foam. i pulled it out tonight.... but would rather have it in as it mellows the splash on the fuel return....

filter tomorrow. and the sensor as well, after i find on of the many 1/8" brass Tee's floating around here hahaha.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

wow man. the kid is getting big.

side note : quit putting your family in harms way, what are you some kind of douche nozzle?>


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> he wants to be like me soooo bad its funny.


I see he already has the most important tool at hand-- hammer.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> squirrelin up the logo on the side is all....
> 
> and yeah the parts are here.
> 
> ...


Yup I work tomorrow. Ill check it for you bud. I think we only carry one company that sells alcohol-safe foam... it may be RJS, but I'll let you know. 

We're you able to tap the -6 O-ring for the 1/8" NPT? Curious if there's enough meat for it there.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Weiss said:


> Yup I work tomorrow. Ill check it for you bud. I think we only carry one company that sells alcohol-safe foam... it may be RJS, but I'll let you know.
> 
> We're you able to tap the -6 O-ring for the 1/8" NPT? Curious if there's enough meat for it there.



cool. LMK. i pulled it anyways.... 

and i have not done it, i have no room on that side. i think i am just going to push out the gauge and mount it there.... off the side of a Tee. unless i do it off a 90 up. hmmmm. that might work. really, i am working on idle stuff.... E85 is different, especially with big ass injectors.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Lookin' good Dick Head!

I wish I was going back home to Portland for the summer, id love to see this car in action. Ive only seen it at Bug Run last year.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Weiss, got it going on tonight. the pressure sender. tee off the gauge on the front of the FPR.

pix at 11.

and we spent a couple hours in the garage, on the UNSAFE BLOCKS OF FURY, doing some tuning.... idles good, (1600s are a bitch anyhow), and seems to be running good. did some light loading in 3rd to zero boost, 2-3-5 psi. oh SNAP!!!! i gotta do it. sorry. 

*DISCLAIMER: NO CHILDREN WERE IN HARMS WAY IN THE MAKING OF THIS POST, THE TUNING OF THE CAR, OR AT ANY OTHER TIME.*

dyno tomorrow night; detuning it to safen it up a bit. not gonna run more than 40psi nor am i gonna go to 95400 or 10k. YET!. and if you know how to find me, you will get to see the results. because unfortunately they should NOT be posted here....


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

http://*************.net/Bullfrog/ImageMacro/1192387/Bullfrog-they-see-me-toonin-they-hatin.jpg


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

holy F-in SH*T Jason...... WTF? 

hahaha. dyno tomorrow night.

cold startup of the 1680cc injectors and E85. no throttle, either. i think it runs just fine for the setup and cams, etc. 

*DISCLAIMER: no children were even at the premises to be in harms way in the making of this video. *


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

"No children were in harms way when making this video because they are not even fu(king here...... Pussies"

Lolz, that's sig worthy.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

loaded for the dyno tonight.

 :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

616 AWHP on low boost (30 psi)... NOW WHAT!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4902710-615-awhp-434-awtq


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Umm...high boost maybe? lol


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Umm...high boost maybe? lol


who needs high boost when ya gots low boost??










and a pic of the last video in the dyno perspective.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

killer numbers man. looks like that 150mm/solid lifter setup is working great. time for some low boost track times! :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

boosted b5 said:


> killer numbers man. looks like that 150mm/solid lifter setup is working great. time for some low boost track times! :thumbup:


yeah. both my dyno driver (my Honda race buddy Shannon) and Kevin were impressed with the results. 

looks like i may shake it out at Bug Run and then push it (with trackside tuning support from Kevin) at the private track day....

WOOT!!!!!


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

good job man.. i appreciate all this that you do.. really i hate how our crowd is bunch of winey people scared to push the limits of there motor to see what they are really worth like the dsm/evo/honda guys do... it disgraces me... awesome curve.. it almost looks like the turbo is just slightly to big.. or you need to run NOS like 25-50 shot on the low end to spool her up earlier... koreans over here are insane about NOS on turbos.. they have it down to a science.. they set there track cars up were a hobb switch turns on a circuit fogging like 25hp shot into the turbo starting at 2psi.. and when another circuit sees 20psi.. it cuts the NOS off.. and as soon as it drops below 20psi... its spraying more... haha...on the drift circuits ive gone to.. i seen them replace the small bottles like every other drift run...


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey richard.. if you ever decide to.... venture over to VGT world man.. here is the most recent car we worked with.... not as much power as yours.. but the powerband.. is slightly quicker.. plus we were not on E85.... all on an HE351ve VGT turbo
83mm 10:1 JE
159mm Rosten
95.5mm BEW
AEB cylinder head
HE351VE
1200cc


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

i wish this were an AAN 20v 5cylinder in the car, but a CQ with 600AWHP is cool either way.

i wanted to pick up lowlyoilburners C4 S4 from MG really bad, but just couldnt justify spending 10 grand on another car this season.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

also good luck with the aeromotive pump.. koreans over here hate them.. they tend to overheat on the track.. there great at quick dragster stuff... but dont dissipate heat well or something.. seen to many of them cook themselfs to death..


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

storx said:


> also good luck with the aeromotive pump..


who is running Aeromotive pump?

i have twin 044's.... ?????


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

ah, i thought i read that you were running one.. nevermind.. my bad... but otherwise good stuff.. just so you know my dyno is not AWHP.. its just FWHP... with the rear disconnected...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

man low boost E85..watch the last vid and a couple of the others..the car has sooo much fukn pull on the dyno it's getting negative tow then bang positive when you let off...gonna be very happy with this man, and good to see all of the hard work you and your crew have put into this. best of luck and once again..


DELICIOUS


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Fire ball, Fire ball, Fire ball.
Aaron your vids turned out way better than mine. What a blast. Now the anticipation till Monday. Great work to Kevin and all that helped .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## djm_lady (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome vids Aaron. Can't wait to film it at the BugRun next weekend. People are going to freak out when they see this car. :beer:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

:thumbup: The fire balls are sweet! keep up the good work:beer:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

hey aaron!

just stumbled across your thread, rofl about the facial hair in the first vid!

impressive results, i hope your drivetrain will be up to the task of putting all that power down!

say hello to chubby from us!


good luck on race day!!!!!!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

otti said:


> hey aaron! *HI MY FRIENDS JENS AND TACHI*
> 
> just stumbled across your thread, rofl about the facial hair in the first vid! *yeah, about that. was gone in Vegas for a few weeks working and lots of hours. you know, the 85 hr / week type hours. just too tired to shave til it was done.*
> 
> ...



hows yours coming along?

but yes i cannot wait to run it now, finally.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Good work Aaron. Lugnuts Tuning ftw. Work yourself up to it on the track-- don't blow your load the first run. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> Jared - rabbit sits gutted in storage. the pink motor went into this car and blew up @ 45 psi. made 592 AWHP though in the process
> 
> it is going to be made into Quattro and 1.8T the next build i do. 1.8T Quattro rabbit road course racer.



Damn impressive! 
Quattro Rabbit 1.8T would be my project as well.  Will be down the road though. When does your race season open up? Or has it already?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> When does your race season open up? Or has it already?


beginning of March.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> man low boost E85..watch the last vid and a couple of the others..the car has sooo much fukn pull on the dyno it's getting negative tow then bang positive when you let off...


watch the last vid again. it is actually moving the rear roller around on the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts.... WTF???!?!?!?!?!?!



Weiss said:


> Good to see the parts made it! Now I need to see pics of it on the car.


ok here ya go.... i never shot a picture of the new setup to log fuel pressure to the ECU.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

how is your Fuel pressure at higher boost and rpm, what pumps are you using again. Great job glad you kept going. good luck at the track
Marc


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

autoxtrem said:


> how is your Fuel pressure at higher boost and rpm, what pumps are you using again. Great job glad you kept going. good luck at the track
> Marc


Marc, we have not had the time to check it out i literally put the thing in and wired it the hour before the dyno. we will get the chance though soon enough.

and for fuel i run 2 x 044's, and this is now E-85. at 8500 rpm and 33psi with 1680cc injectors @ 615 AWHP i am only at 65% injector duty cycle. so i think i am ok there. i still may get the ID-2200's anyways.

and thanks.... its been a bit of a rough road, but hopefully it has smoothed out some.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Wooo! Kickin' ass bud. I just listened to your message and was like "woooooooah...." Good to see all the parts putting it down over there! 

Bah, forgot to check on your foam. :banghead: Be careful 'til Wednesday, I'll check that out for you. I've been busy with mine, sorry. 

Keep me posted on the upcoming track times.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Weiss said:


> Good to see the parts made it! Now I need to see pics of it on the car.


and fuel filter in. its actually about 3/4" longer than the Trick Flow one. and further searching i found the one i wanted to order but forgot the PN of.... oh well. took the Y block feed line off and shortened it the 3/4" and done.

and as for track days... June 5th, its gonna be shakedown at the Bug-Run if weather permits. June 7th is private track day.... there i will push it....

also did some other stuff today.... including making the bracket for the open dumps among other stuff. changed oil, etc. 7 dyno pulls, its time, no? haha.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Good stuff, man! Can't wait to see it in action at the track. :thumbup:


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

615 AWHP trapping 120 mph! :screwy: That's equal to a 320 fwhp Civic trap speed. Let me guess, you were running 10psi of boost! 

Maybe you should stick to jack-stand/garage racing. Don't forget to video tape that too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU4Y_Renb-U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah my #1 bitch ass hater is back. deep on my BALLZ!!!!! 

do you not understand the term shakedown, bitch? 

i run an 11.1 @ 120 coasting and all you can do is run your dick-sucker... show me what the F*CK you can do on the 3rd run EVER your car does, BITCH! 

punk mother-f*cker..... if you even have a car. bus-pass bitch.


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i run an 11.1 @ 120 coasting and all you can do is run your dick-sucker... show me what the F*CK you can do on the 3rd run EVER your car does, BITCH!
> 
> punk mother-f*cker..... if you even have a car. bus-pass bitch.


 I don't have to show you anything, I'm not the one with cocky attitude towards the newer crowd who are just asking simple questions on the forums. These forums are free for you and everyone else. Building a 400, 500 or even a 1000 AWHP car does not give you the authority to talk down to people and be a potty mouth. When someone gives me an advice regarding my safety or the safety of my family, I normally thank them for their cancers instead of being a profane individual. 

This type of attitude and vocabulary will never earn you any respect regardless of your “AWHP”.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i'm sure aaron is looking for respect....on the internet....haha. 

i couldn't stop laughing at the "bus-pass bitch". funny stuff. if anyone needs cumback from you wtfman, we'll get it off your chin. otherwise, keep choking.....


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

wtfman said:


> I don't have to show you anything, I'm not the one with cocky attitude towards the newer crowd who are just asking simple questions on the forums. These forums are free for you and everyone else. Building a 400, 500 or even a 1000 AWHP car does not give you the authority to talk down to people and be a potty mouth. When someone gives me an advice regarding my safety or the safety of my family, I normally thank them for their cancers instead of being a profane individual.
> 
> This type of attitude and vocabulary will never earn you any respect regardless of your “AWHP”.


 
^^^^ YOU are a ****in-punk.. Keep talkin schit pu$$y


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

As expected, the usual “all talk and no REAL accomplishment” crowd would reply :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice screen-name coward  AAron is a very helpful, accomplished, member of the community. And YOU make up a screen name to pollute his thread with garbage. His kid was never in harms way either. Just keep on hatin puzzy. As far as my accomplishments go?? Between the VW scene, and my business, ive accomplished more than you can ever dream of..... Your cowardice, and baseless insults mean nothing to me... Move along now sport :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

wtfman said:


> When someone gives me an advice regarding my safety or the safety of my family, *I normally thank them for their cancers *instead of being a profane individual.


 could you please explain this to me? i have never thanked anyone for their cancer....


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

lol aaron you never thanked anyone for cancer??


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

and just WOW.... 

i have an internet stalker. you waited until i posted a video on youtube, then came running onto THIS THREAD to run your mouth.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Take it as a compliment AAron.... I think his real problem lies in the fact that he really NEEDS the cack :what: He's probably playing with his arse right now thinking of you... :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

it gets better. i just realized this dood... he looks at my friend Dons' video and complains about MY CAR.... not even my vids. 

s-t-a-l-k-e-r.......


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

wtfman said:


> 615 AWHP trapping 120 mph! :screwy: That's equal to a 320 fwhp Civic trap speed. Let me guess, you were running 10psi of boost!
> 
> Maybe you should stick to jack-stand/garage racing. Don't forget to video tape that too.


 Way to ruin the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

it dont matter to me, Andaloons.... what that guy does not realize is that i spent yesterday seeing how it was going to go and stop. i run third gear out and shut it off. practiced launches, and logged some runs for the tuner. 

yeah, i trapped 120. but he does not have the whole story there. 1-2-3 and shut down. and he didnt say it went 11.13 @ 120, coasting for the last 1/4 of the track. coasting. 

please take note of where i pull out of 3rd gear and watch for the finish line. thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice shakedown runs, your trans hates you. 

wtf man, i have a question for you....do you suck di(k for the taste? or for the pleasure? just wondering.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*wtfman.....*

all talk crowd?????? you are a F'N clown!!!!! What are you accomplishments again????? Oh thats right, the jizz swallowing champ of the world, to imbarased to post that vid 


Aaron, lookin good man, cant wait till everything gets dialed in!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice job Arron:thumbup: I hope you guys have productive tuning session. Looking forward to seeing a full power run! :beer:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

*NB breather*

hey man i tried sending you a PM but your all full. this is a little off topic but i heard through the grape vine that you may have an extra new beetle valve cover breather. if so please pm please thanks man. sorry again for thread jacking


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

This thing is a beast lol, I would be paranoid hearing all those sounds in the cabin while driving xD


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Judging by how fast the car was going and from the time you lifted, this car could easily do high 9"s. looks good!!


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr. Cranium with the big brainium, Aaron I love everything you do, you have one badass car, er.. ok a few badass cars, keep up the great work and sharing what you do. 

I do think it’s funny how one hater keeps trying to provoke you, obviously he is a fückin retarded moron who has no clue about safety, doesn’t understand physics or what it takes to get a car to go fast. Even though your responses are funny and true, people whose development stopped when they were still a child like to see you get mad at their lame comments, so just don’t respond and hope it goes away. I think you should have just said to fück off once, then ignore him. 

:beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah i know. its ok... 

today i swapped out a trans, took apart the diff and put my welded torsen in, and re-installed a 6 speed brought to me by my friend Derek (derracuda).... so now its BACK ON!!!! about 4 hours, on the ground. 

lets see if i cant go slower for my number one nut-nuzzler tomorrow..


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

was the other days runs with the welded torsen?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

yes of course.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

do us all a favor and go balls out through 4th tomorrow, this pvssy footing after third is non-sense,


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

the greatest thing is that the douche hasnt got a clue as to what trap speed is based on.... it is NOT how fast you are crossing the line at. 

it is the average of the last 60 feet of the track. so coasting in @ 122 at 1260' and crossing the line at 1320' @ 118 will be a 120 trap. simple math. which along with thanking people for their cancers is something too much for him/her to comprehend. 

but its ok.... its all ok. 

*i just hope these cats dont find out where i live and start marching in front of my house protesting me with signs and stuff. THAT would get a little weird LOL.*


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> the greatest thing is that the douche hasnt got a clue as to what trap speed is based on.... it is NOT how fast you are crossing the line at.
> 
> it is the average of the last 60 feet of the track. so coasting in @ 122 at 1260' and crossing the line at 1320' @ 118 will be a 120 trap. simple math. which along with thanking people for their cancers is something too much for him/her to comprehend.
> 
> ...


 Great job, the vid is awesome and it is obvious there is more to come -- but don't turn it loose until your tuner is finished. That is a valuable car, too valuable to waste on simple mistakes. She is going to make you very proud -- How about that pit crew, where was chubs? (precious little fellow)


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> lol aaron you never thanked anyone for cancer??


 Concern (iphone auto type typo)  

Good luck with your "private track rental" 10 sec pass in a 9 sec car, go make all your nutriders proud. :thumbup:


----------



## wtfman (May 22, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> As far as my accomplishments go?? Between the VW scene, and my business, ive accomplished more than you can ever dream of..... Your cowardice, and baseless insults mean nothing to me... Move along now sport :thumbup:


 Sure, and still driving a 10 y/o car :laugh: "business" must be very good in "Illegal Alientown" :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

wtfman said:


> Sure, and still driving a 10 y/o car :laugh: "business" must be very good in "Illegal Alientown" :laugh:


 right... You mean my "beater" that I bought new 11 years ago?? Forget about the 2007 Passat FSI that shares my driveway with my 2008 3500 series Dodge Ram contractor body "ever price one of those" ? Then there is the custom Harley that I ride on weekends.... Yes business in Illegal Alientown is quite good for me


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

just got word... 

first run 
60' 1.71 
330' 4.76 
10.803 @ 134.38 :beer:


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

he is getting lower. Hope that trans holds up and he doesnt break anything else so the 9' come soon


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

zerb said:


> just got word...
> 
> first run
> 60' 1.71
> ...


 Damn Johnny you beat me to it  Pretty impressive right off the trailer... Im sure AAron's stalker will have some constructive comments


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

very good results for just checking out the stuation:laugh: 

questions: 
-from which time run are you obliged to use a parachute? 
-do you use earplugs? 
-what do you think is the final redline going to be? 
-do you (can you) breathe on wot? 
-when was the last time that you took a day off (from work,cars,stress...)and just relaxed? 

keep up the good work and good luck:thumbup:


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

zerb said:


> just got word...
> 
> first run
> 60' 1.71
> ...


 Just got word 

60' 1.54 
[email protected]


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

The latest..... 

1.54 60' 

10.22 @139 Mph 

9's are comin baby:thumbup: 

damn... we posted at the same time :laugh:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

9's are right there. opcorn: 

and to think at the start of this project you were worried about running in the 10's, lol


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Great time! 

Here's to more of then. :beer:


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

More updates coming soon from this ricer hoopie, i hear.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

pssst..... [email protected]


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

somehow my hate parade musta called the track and whined or something. 

i just got booted for speed, >135. 

need cage cert'd now. 

it was an awesome day.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> somehow my hate parade musta called the track and whined or something.
> 
> i just got booted for speed, >135.
> 
> ...


 That is awesome!! No better way to christen the new ride than getting kicked off the track for trap speed :beer:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

you think you need to change something on the cage??:what:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Just has to go through the NHRA cert process Otti :thumbup: Shouldnt need much if any alterations, most likely just a a cert sticker


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

[email protected]/1.512/1990 Audi Coupe Quattro/1.8T/S366XL/2800/MT 24.5 x 8.5 4 corners/Aaron (speeding-g60) 

1.512 
4.280 
[email protected] 
8.429 
[email protected] 

Great work Aaron and Shannon! 

Time to return that loaner transmission, lol.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Thats what we call a large BM from 9's :laugh:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Yeah, track food is too heavy, haha. 

So where's that nut-chugger "wtfman" at now???


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Wow that's got to feel good!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

thats awesome! car has so much more in it. i mean, damned...only a few runs and already on the door of 9's. season is SOOO early.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for sending the updates all day buddy! mad my work day much better! :thumbup:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Wait till you guys see the vids. The car sits, squats and squirts. The fire balls it makes is amazing. I said it before," this car WILL do 9's." Kevin and his magic fingers FTMFW!!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Im fackin pissed that I was stuck on this job, and couldnt make it out to see it, bought a fackin plane ticket too :banghead:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

only the fastest AND quickest 4cyl VAG AWD car on the entire North American Continent. and the second quickest Quattro as well, next to Chris Green and USP Motorsports with their S4 VR6T car who happened to snag what i wanted to make, the FIRST Quattro 9 sec car. 

three runs today, all progressively better. 

10.80 @ 134 1.71 60'. 
10.22 @ 139 1.53 60'. 
10.05 @ 138 1.51 60'. 

my dyno driver Shannon made a 1.46 60' on an aborted run due to electrical issue. 

and then we got the boot for running too fast (>135) without the cage being certified. 

Issam (INA Engineering) made the bottom end, Joey (Double J Motorwerks aka simon-says) made the top and and put them together, Derek (derracuda) donated the trans (MUCH THANKS FOR THAT!!!!), and Kevin (lugnuts) pushing buttons and making it all happen. me, i am still learning how to drive actually. 

here is some stuff to look at. inside and outside views. and i hope that this will satisfy certain SHEEP that keep baaa-baaaaa-baaaaaing on my baaaaaallz..... if my dyno driver, Shannon, who is an EXCELLENT DRIVER (Honda drag racer) had made his pass it woulda been 9's. and if i had made one more pass it woulda been 9's. if this dont satisfy the herd, well then nothing i EVER DO will. 

10.80 inside 





 
10.80 outside 





 
10.22 inside 





 
10.05 inside


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

This is such a great thread, I have to chuckle at the way it turned out. 
The only question I have unanswered is: Do you think wtfman is choking on his foot or has the years of being a deep throater finally paid off? 


Cheers 
Congrats on knocking on the 9's, your determination and hard work will get you there!


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

turn the idle screw to the right a lil? 

Good junk, but you removed the two videos I wanted to see (outside fasties).


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

10.80 outside 





 
10.22 outside 





 
10.05 outside


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

i cant have my son in harms way, so here he is... 










and a couple more vids, good side shot of the launch and another angle of me and the Vette.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds nasty on the launch! nice build


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

nice work Aaron. 

cant wait to see your '9s' post in the near future. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Dscot8r! (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm late to this thread, but what a fantastic car!!! 

The way you make some of these people come to grips with their shear bitterness is amazing. I guess when people can't do, they hate... 

I wish you lived close to me so I could bribe you to work on my car. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

otti said:


> very good results for just checking out the stuation:laugh:
> 
> questions:
> -from which time run are you obliged to use a parachute? *>150 mph or 9.99 and quicker*
> ...


 thanks for all of my Berlin, Germany support, Jens!!!! tell Tuki (or however you spell it) we said hi!!!!


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

Aaron had a few months of relaxation before this rebuild... haha.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Woooo! :thumbup: Gettin some work done, Aaron! Congrats bud, I knew it would be fast but damn... 

Put the haters to rest, get it in the 9s!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

yup. 

i need to sort out a window net, a parachute, stuff i will start looking for and will be to call on ya, Weiss..... number ONE Summit Sales rep....


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice work Aaron. :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Mark. i can only imagine what it would do out there....


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Bring it out and we'll find out.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^^THIS :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

i think we are going to go out to PIR (a different track) and shoot for that 9' sec pass and get the boot from there too.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

_*do it.....*_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

UNODAT!!!! Ho brah! That was sweet to watch! I cannot imagine how much FUN you had beating that INSANE Vette!!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
You deserve that after all that hard work,I have never seen a VAG car run this good OUT OF THE BOX!!!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> yup.
> 
> i need to sort out a window net, a parachute, stuff i will start looking for and will be to call on ya, Weiss..... number ONE Summit Sales rep....


 I'd love to see some laundry on the back of this beast.  

+1 to running so damn good out of the box. I can't wait to see what it does on "high boost." 

Oh and did you get my message about the foam?


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> thanks for all of my Berlin, Germany support, Jens!!!! tell Tuki (or however you spell it) we said hi!!!!


 
That my friend --- is what fathers live for!!! 

I'm looking forward to your high boost runs as well. This car is fantastic, congratulations and good luck. We will look for you when they start handing out the prize money.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Dscot8r! said:


> The way you make some of these people come to grips with their shear bitterness is amazing. I guess when people can't do, they hate...


 
Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

VWAUDITEK said:


> UNODAT!!!! Ho brah! That was sweet to watch! I cannot imagine how much FUN you had beating that INSANE Vette!!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> You deserve that after all that hard work,I have never seen a VAG car run this good OUT OF THE BOX!!!


 Thomas returns!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

awesome:thumbup: congrats :beer:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Could you post up when you will be going to the track (Woodburn or PIR)? I'm going to be back in Portland from the 11th to the 20th, and wouldn't mind seeing this beast in action.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

flipping sweet man. props for all the hard work, most have no idea what it takes to come this far.

oh and btw im setting up a pay for aarons new camcorder fund. 

get a new recorder! 

lol


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

booted from Woodburn until i get this list fixed up:

Parachute
Cage Certified
Physical
trans blanket
neck collar
SFI 3.2A/5 firesuit
NHRA 9 sec license

BUT: i have never been to PIR, and i hear the weather tomorrow night is gonna be good and they dont know me there (YET  )


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

halchka99 said:


> flipping sweet man. props for all the hard work, most have no idea what it takes to come this far.
> 
> oh and btw im setting up a pay for aarons new camcorder fund.
> 
> ...


hahaha.

F that fund.

lets work on the above list fund!!!! 

and you are right, Narbie. i am pretty sure that 98% of this forum hasnt a clue what it takes to make the FASTEST/QUICKEST 4cyl Audi Quattro car in the US/Canada/Mexico and also the second quickest Quattro OVERALL as well!!!! i do, though, and its a bit more than pocket lint, chump change, and bottle refund money.

and without the help i have received along the way i wouldnt have done it.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure you report back as soon as you're kicked off the track and let us all know how upset you made somebody! Then drive the car on the road and get a ticket for having a race car!!! teeheeheehee ya fun! lolz oh don't forget an updated list of what the other track wants too..this will be good!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Richard_Cranium said:


> booted from Woodburn until i get this list fixed up:
> 
> Parachute
> Cage Certified
> ...


They will boot you from there also. I have probably over 1000 runs at that track. Tracks here on the east coast are more laid back, well the ones i went too.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah i know they will.

i have a call to the NHRA Chassis inspector here, try to get it looked at tomorrow. 

and i know they will boot me. doesnt mean i cant try for that 9 sec pass while doing it


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Watching and applauding your efforts :thumbup:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

O2VW1.8T said:


> They will boot you from there also. I have probably over 1000 runs at that track. Tracks here on the east coast are more laid back, well the ones i went too.


stay away from Etown, Atco and Island dragways in NY/NJ

my local track would give him a few passes as long as he has a Snell helmet, jacket, cage, and a scattershield


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

damn aaron, it's great to see all of this truly coming together for you..and it's just the beginning!! 

big things in the near future for you guys..can't wait for more vids..delicious.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FELLAS!!!!!!

anyone notice the Vortex disclaimer at the beginning credits of the 10.05 video? 

i wonder where my stalker is? i dont suppose (s)he changed her name from wtfman to STFUman????

just wonder is all, as it is amazing that when a person actually accomplishes something good and all then the hater gallery just fades off into the sunset....

anyhow.

JUST SAYIN!!!!

i guess the FASTEST AND QUICKEST Audi 4cyl car in USA/Canada/Mexico aint sh!t..... but it is mine LOL

2.45 0-60 mph..... BTW.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

how do you like the feel and attitude of the car? do you enjoy the difference from the bunny? things you are already thinking of changing/tweaking cos i know your mind is constantly at work to get more out of yourself and your setup.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

this car pulls like a raped ape, seriously. no trouble at all to steer it. does not drag me all over, launches can be single handed.

nice and stable.

i like it.

weighed it today, solid 2600 pounds. so that makes this accomplishment a little more solid. 2840 with driver. oh yeah, baby, a fat ass at the wheel


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

2840 is pretty effin good really, considering your caged,etc. and i'm sure you can shed pounds of the car as well. is there a min/max weight for you to be in after you straighten out all the little safety bumps etc?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

nothing matters for me as this is only a hobby car. i am not into serious racing so i do not have to prescribe to any type of class rules but NHRA safety guidelines.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ahhh, well that makes it much simpler huh. either way... SICK


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

awesome work and accomplishments


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I prefer the term husky


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

awesome work dude :beer:


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


> 2.45 0-60 mph..... BTW.


god damned i hate you.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

1.8t67 said:


> god damned i hate you.


HAHAHA

so last night.....

first run 1.59 60' and ran out 3rd gear only for 10.63 @ 121.... not too shabby. launched sideways pretty good.

second run i lost my focus and was playing the tree and trying to beat the next guy. i shouldd have stayed to MY PLAN and done what i needed to do. dumped the clutch, bogged hard and fell out of boost (it makes lots of boost on the line BTW) and finally re-spooled first gear. 1.87 60' went 10.84 @ 117 running out 3rd only again. but i did beat the other guy 

third run still have not gotten my focus back. spun all of 1st and 2nd gear, 1.88 60' early shifted into 3rd and bogged. re-spooled and went 12.10 @ 125, dipped into 4th slightly.

last run of the day, i let Derek (transmission donor) take the pass. it was getting dark, we dont have lights, so we were finished at this point no matter what. he was really looking forward to making a pass in it at Woodburn on monday, but they gave him the thumbs down. he was wearing shorts, and you cant race with shorts. so we trade pants for shorts, he gets on the tech card and braceleted, and goes out. he makes a 1.594 60' and 112mph in the 1/8th mile which is best to date 1/8th speed. 10.23 (IIRC) @ 137.xx and got the BOOT again. he has the slip as a memento.... funny thing, in the freeway he was passing me as we were talking on the phone and wanted the slip so i rolled the window down and they reached out and got it. haha. and no children were near us in that death-defying feat of sheer audaciousness (mandated VWKotex disclaimer, SRY). and this track is writing a letter to the NHRA about the timeslip and pass info i guess, for whatever reason.

so we had a good time, Joey and Carey came out as well as Old Man Dave and X (Joey's brother. i cant stand the name Josh for personal reasons so he is X in my eyes  ) as well. then a few of Joeys friends and customers came out, and hung around for a bit. the detail shop owner with the DOPE B5 A4 and his woman/wife/girl were there, and chatted a bit. sorry if i do not remember your names, i dont think i ever got them?

all in all, i, as well as everyone else, am really surprised at the potential of the car and its mild manners. it is knocking on 9 seconds door on the basic shakedown passes of it. it has made 11 passes to date, only 4 of them pulled thru 4th gear. its a BEAST but tame.... and i cant wait to get some seat time and turn it up.... surely good things to come of it.

there is a lot of work to prep for the track again, but it WILL BE AT PACIFIC WATERLANDS!!!!!!

Joey makes a good Pit Crew.... Dave did a great job reporting track conditions as we were staged.

and it is hilarious to hear reports of the crowd and their thoughts. first pass, Joey said some 'tards were sayin "oh that car will go only 12's" and blah blah. once i got on that 2-step for the first time, silence from that peanut-gallery. then when i ran 10.6, lifted and not even hitting 4th, it was quiet time from them. after that, it was a different story. then the usual gawkers and nut swingers. 






and inside views


















Tuning done by Kevin Black of Lugtronic
Engine work by Issam of INA and Joey of Double J Motorwerks
Paint by Repoman Don K
Axles by Marco and Nick of A1-CVTech
donor trans by Derek Wanting (derracuda)
all custom aluminum fabrication work by NUBWORKS (Justin / nubvr)


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

what was your best 0-60 in the mk1???
the stuff you take on you to make it happen is just above awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

otti said:


> what was your best 0-60 in the mk1???
> the stuff you take on you to make it happen is just above awsome!!!!!!!


Jens.... i think the best in the rabbit was 1.72 maybe, i got lots of slips from that car.

thanks!!!! when a person wants to get something done, they get it done!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

always good to silence the haters.

by the way, i like the disclaimers :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got word from the cage inspection guy. 

NO PARACHUTE UNTIL >150 MPH!!!!!! and that is not in my plans so YEE-HAW!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

toooo sweett!! how is the cage inspection/approval going?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

setting it up for this week. 

then i will go to the next Import Challenge to do the license passes


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

solid!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Richard_Cranium said:


> setting it up for this week.
> 
> then i will go to the next Import Challenge to do the license passes



Hey bro, I fly into Portland on the 23rd. How far off is that from you? I'm gonna be local with my fiance until the 26th. Going to Idaho to get hitched. Would be rad to finally meet your b!tch @ss. :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

inivid said:


> Hey bro, I fly into Portland on the 23rd. How far off is that from you? I'm gonna be local with my fiance until the 26th. Going to Idaho to get hitched. Would be rad to finally meet your b!tch @ss. :beer:


i should be around... IM...


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> Just got word from the cage inspection guy.
> 
> *NO PARACHUTE UNTIL >150 MPH!!!!!! * and that is not in my plans so YEE-HAW!!!!!


what'd i tell you


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

boosted b5 said:


> what'd i tell you


yeah, but i am/was going off of what i read in the 2010 rulebook. notice the 10.00 - 10.99 colum states 150 mph. and then notice the 7.50 - 9.99 column states YES for parachute.

we will see when i get to that point.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

i got the Clutchmasters FCV-200 valve in and bled finally.

did a few dry launch practices.... 4 slicks, dry pavement, 4 wheels burnout. haha. i need to put the next lower size pill in and i think i am golden.

also, my cage failed today. i had gotten a tube from the local supply yard to finish a few pieces, and they gave me the wrong size. i only need to change 3 bars, the driver door bar and the lower sill bars both sides. crap is the seat framework is all connected to the driver sill bar.

its ok though, out of all they would be the easiest to change. still, once those three bars are done the cage is cert'd for 8.5 seconds. WOOT!!!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Richard_Cranium said:


>


quatro e11evensies!!! fawk ya!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Its nice to get close to the car when you launch it. I could see alot. The rear tires were starting to wrinkle.:thumbup: Put that other pill in and bring it back up tomorrow.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

simon-says said:


> Its nice to get close to the car when you launch it. I could see alot. The rear tires were starting to wrinkle.:thumbup: Put that other pill in and bring it back up tomorrow.


Hi Joey.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

When are you puttin the water box in joey? lmao:laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

cutting out the driver side under-thickness bars. FACK!!!!! PITA!!!!!

oh well. cleaned up and ready to fab new bars.  and the hard side will be done. i start with the hard that way its all downhill from here.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

HD videos would be awesome


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

nuckin futs ..lol :thumbup:


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Nice job*

Nice job- I'm glad you are up and running.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

When are you going back out, Aaron?


----------

